# Tip for IBS Hypnosis



## cw_2009

Do you have any tips or suggestions for anyone completing the hypnosis cd's??I've done this several times, but thinking about giving it another go.. because would like to get rid of this silly ibs.Ne help would be greatx


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi cw - The biggest suggestion I could give you while doing the program is sort of hard, but it will be very helpful and that is to try to stay away from this BB and any other IBS help boards; to also stop reading, writing and researching about IBS, and also to try to change your mindset regarding how your day will go before it has even started! I know I used to do all of this - I was on the BB constantly, and researching - and I actually delayed my progress in part because of this. And I had to do the program three times - I was really severe...If you would like me to email you for some support let me know - (as a mod I have access to it if needed)or you can go to the http://www.healthyaudio.com contact page and ask your question there - but there IS hope and I speak with many people all over who have done well with the program - some after using it several times, but their perseverance paid off... Let me know if you want me to email you via replying to this - no worries if not. All the best to you.


----------



## cw_2009

Do you think it will help if you can email me.. might be useful if you could block my account from tomorrow.??


cookies4marilyn said:


> Hi cw - The biggest suggestion I could give you while doing the program is sort of hard, but it will be very helpful and that is to try to stay away from this BB and any other IBS help boards; to also stop reading, writing and researching about IBS, and also to try to change your mindset regarding how your day will go before it has even started! I know I used to do all of this - I was on the BB constantly, and researching - and I actually delayed my progress in part because of this. And I had to do the program three times - I was really severe...If you would like me to email you for some support let me know - (as a mod I have access to it if needed)or you can go to the http://www.healthyaudio.com contact page and ask your question there - but there IS hope and I speak with many people all over who have done well with the program - some after using it several times, but their perseverance paid off... Let me know if you want me to email you via replying to this - no worries if not. All the best to you.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

If you have specific questions and are in need of support from time to time, I would be happy to help and support your journey to feeling better by email, just let me know via reply to this post if you want me to email you specifically. No worries if you rather not, and just do the program. And again, you can always go to the contact page.Just know that emailing you would only be for periodic support or to answer specific questions with regard to the program - but emailing on a continuous level would not serve you and just reinforce the problem just as much as constantly reading on the BBs and researching. But by emailing if you have a specific concern from time to time could be helpful in keeping you on track.Why dont you see how you do on your own, and if you have trouble, then consider blocking. You may be able to carry on OK for now - but if you really do, then let me know.All the best...


----------



## cw_2009

did u have success from the hypnosis I've done it a couple of times think i need to stop viewing the board maybe this should help.. Someday i have good days but also have really bad days with ibs and worry about it doesn't help. I've got a works lunch on wed i hat doing things that normal people would love. It would be great if i can email u if needed.. Just thought i need a diary to track how im doing and what day im on.. Going to start tonight x


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Yes, as discussed, not looking at the board will help. Also, do NOT keep a diary of your symptoms while doing the program - while it is true there is a progress log in the booklet you are only to rate it on the first day, then rate again two more times - without looking at anything - just how you are feeling overall. By keeping a diary of symptoms, food, etc. you are reinforcing that you are an IBS sufferer. I know that this may not make sense in a way, but we have found that those people who arent even involved with a support site, and just 'do' the program, seem to get on with their lives and pretty much walk away from IBS. I know that many suggest keeping a food diary - initially this is fine, but after a few years, you pretty much know that if you have food difficulties, you will know what they are, and for most people foods do not cause IBS - the act of eating pretty much triggers the symptoms overall.So do not track how you are doing while on the program. If you look at my journey link below, you will see how I did and why I am still on this support board. If you bought the program thru healthyaudio, then you are also entitled to support if you need it - go to the contact page on that site - otherwise I can email you directly, but at this point there is nothing new I would share with you that I have not done in this email. You only need to start the program, stay away from researching and reading and writing about IBS during the duration of the 100 days if at all possible, if you get into a difficult time, email me, or go to the contact page for a reply. But ongoing, daily emails/posts, etc. rehashing the same concerns and worries will not get you where you need to be - trust me - I did the very same as you are doing now, so learn from my experience. You CAN get better - or at least there is a good chance of it - at the very least, you will have some better sleep and relaxation to help you cope with your IBS - at the very best, you will eliminate it!So for now, I will let you get on with the program; and if you need me, you can email me. I will send you one email now, so you will have my contact info and can take the support off the boards, but it is only so you have it IF NEEDED... look for my name in the subject from healthy audio in the email addy.Hope this helps you! All the best and be encouraged! You may want to take a peek at the video link below, if you have not done so - it will encourage you a lot!!!







Take care...


----------



## gary105

cookies4marilyn said:


> Hi cw - The biggest suggestion I could give you while doing the program is sort of hard, but it will be very helpful and that is to try to stay away from this BB and any other IBS help boards; to also stop reading, writing and researching about IBS, and also to try to change your mindset regarding how your day will go before it has even started! I know I used to do all of this - I was on the BB constantly, and researching - and I actually delayed my progress in part because of this. And I had to do the program three times - I was really severe...If you would like me to email you for some support let me know - (as a mod I have access to it if needed)or you can go to the http://www.healthyaudio.com contact page and ask your question there - but there IS hope and I speak with many people all over who have done well with the program - some after using it several times, but their perseverance paid off... Let me know if you want me to email you via replying to this - no worries if not. All the best to you.


----------



## gary105

Hello. Marilyn its me from India. I have done IBS audio 100 4 times. I do find relief which last for 7 to 8 months before the symptoms gradually return. I have started now for the 5th time. I have IBS-C type since last 15 years. I know youhave mentioned to keep away from BB during the listening program but I was just curious what are the experiences of listeners like me? Who have had IBS-C since many years. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

gary105 said:


> Hello. Marilyn its me from India. I have done IBS audio 100 4 times. I do find relief which last for 7 to 8 months before the symptoms gradually return. I have started now for the 5th time. I have IBS-C type since last 15 years. I know youhave mentioned to keep away from BB during the listening program but I was just curious what are the experiences of listeners like me? Who have had IBS-C since many years. Thanks for the reply.


If you wish to read about others having IBS-C who have done the IBS Audio Program, you will find some feedback here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/13786-constipation-helped-with-the-ibs-audio-program-100/As I mentioned in my emails to you over the past few months, everyone is different - most people are helped by the program, with listening a time or two. Since you have had relief for 7 or 8 months after the program, it shows it is helping, and perhaps for you, doing the program, or even must listening to your favorite sessions from time to time on an ongoing basis will be your way of finding relief. Listening to a session now and then as needed is easier and cheaper than medications over a lifetime. However, while it is good to read feedback from others to help encourage us, at some point it is not helpful to keep reading and researching.I am not personally aware of anyone who has had IBS-C for 15 years, and that also has done the program over for 5 times - if there is anyone with the exact same situation as yours, they may not be posting on this BB or any BB - if there is such a similar person, searching and searching to ask them their results may or may not relate to you specifically. I would say you are looking at the negative aspects - the program 'only' helps for 7 or 8 months, then symptoms return. I know you are wanting the symptoms to not return anymore. I know you have mentioned other health concerns - these may be interfering with your complete results. But as you have observed a time frame with being helped, this is a good thing - you are getting some relief. Also - could it be that you are 'expecting' the symtpoms to return at some point? Don't know if that could be a factor or not at this point, but as individuals we all have different outlooks on how we view our health.As mentioned in my emails to you, at the end of the day, you do need to consult with your health care provider for your overall health, as there may be other factors that are beyond the remit of a recorded audio program.For now, I would say, focus on the fact that you have had relief in the past and this can carry over for at least a while. If after this 5th time you are not seeing the relief you seek - whether short or long term, then perhaps you will need to find another way forward. But comparing your success with taking a pill for IBS-C everyday, I would say a 7 to 8 month interval of feeling well is better than taking a pill. It shows that you can have relief if even in intervals.Not much more I can relate to you at this poing - perhaps others will see this and share their experiences. We find that most people who have had success with the program no longer find the need to post on BBs - only those still searching remain here - or us mods who are helping.As soon as I hear Mike's thoughts on your particular situation, I will email you with that.Hopefully, someone will repsond to you here, but again, others' comments (success or not) do not necessarily reflect your exact situation, and what they have observed may or may not be an indication of what you will find. Just know there is hope, many folks do repeat the program from time to time to renew and improve their results, and that you have had some good relief - that is all postitive!I wish you well -


----------



## gary105

cookies4marilyn said:


> If you wish to read about others having IBS-C who have done the IBS Audio Program, you will find some feedback here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/13786-constipation-helped-with-the-ibs-audio-program-100/As I mentioned in my emails to you over the past few months, everyone is different - most people are helped by the program, with listening a time or two. Since you have had relief for 7 or 8 months after the program, it shows it is helping, and perhaps for you, doing the program, or even must listening to your favorite sessions from time to time on an ongoing basis will be your way of finding relief. Listening to a session now and then as needed is easier and cheaper than medications over a lifetime. However, while it is good to read feedback from others to help encourage us, at some point it is not helpful to keep reading and researching.I am not personally aware of anyone who has had IBS-C for 15 years, and that also has done the program over for 5 times - if there is anyone with the exact same situation as yours, they may not be posting on this BB or any BB - if there is such a similar person, searching and searching to ask them their results may or may not relate to you specifically. I would say you are looking at the negative aspects - the program 'only' helps for 7 or 8 months, then symptoms return. I know you are wanting the symptoms to not return anymore. I know you have mentioned other health concerns - these may be interfering with your complete results. But as you have observed a time frame with being helped, this is a good thing - you are getting some relief. Also - could it be that you are 'expecting' the symtpoms to return at some point? Don't know if that could be a factor or not at this point, but as individuals we all have different outlooks on how we view our health.As mentioned in my emails to you, at the end of the day, you do need to consult with your health care provider for your overall health, as there may be other factors that are beyond the remit of a recorded audio program.For now, I would say, focus on the fact that you have had relief in the past and this can carry over for at least a while. If after this 5th time you are not seeing the relief you seek - whether short or long term, then perhaps you will need to find another way forward. But comparing your success with taking a pill for IBS-C everyday, I would say a 7 to 8 month interval of feeling well is better than taking a pill. It shows that you can have relief if even in intervals.Not much more I can relate to you at this poing - perhaps others will see this and share their experiences. We find that most people who have had success with the program no longer find the need to post on BBs - only those still searching remain here - or us mods who are helping.As soon as I hear Mike's thoughts on your particular situation, I will email you with that.Hopefully, someone will repsond to you here, but again, others' comments (success or not) do not necessarily reflect your exact situation, and what they have observed may or may not be an indication of what you will find. Just know there is hope, many folks do repeat the program from time to time to renew and improve their results, and that you have had some good relief - that is all postitive!I wish you well -


----------



## gary105

Marilyn Thanks for the reply and encouragement. I will keep you posted. Even short term relief through hypnotherapy is better than taking pills. I shall wait for others to reply and shall also wait for Mike's reply.


----------

